# Re: Slab Reefing



## OhioSailor (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Slab Reefing*

I have a Seaward 23 and I have a reefing quesiton. My mainsail has a single set of reefing points about 1/3 up. At the mast is a hook. The aft boom has an outhaul point. When I reef and tension the halyard the outhaul forms an angle with the boom of about 45 degrees, allowing the boom to drop downward about 12 inches. I put plenty of tenison on the ouhaul. It puts it in an unsafe position near head level. Can I take a length of line and tie the clew to the boom so this doesnt occur? Would it be safe to sail in that configuration. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Your reefing line is incorrectly run. Do a goodle image search of slab reefing and you'll find plenty of illustrations of how it should be done. The reefing line needs to not only pull out but also down. You don't have enough downwards pull, thus the angle and the boom dropping.

Also, when you reef, do you take up on your topping lift ? If you don't then you are fighting the weight of the boom which makes it difficult to correctly tension.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

If you're set up like my Seaward 25, you should have two lines running thru your boom. One is the outhaul, which is tensioned with the cam cleat built into the forward part of the boom. The other line should be tied to a boom bail on the underside of the boom, about in line with the aft reefing cringle. The line goes up one side, thru the cringle, then down and back into the boom, for ward to another cam cleat at the front of the boom.

reefing

Also, if like my boat, you have a pigtail topping lift hanging off the backstay. Hook the boom up to that first.

Mike


----------



## OhioSailor (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Slab Reefing*

The outhaul starts at a cleat on the mast. It shares it with the topping lift line. There is a u-shaped connection on the bottom of the spar that slides fore and aft. When reefing, I believe that the outhaul is strung through the cringle and down to this u-shaped connection. This allows for both aft and downward tension on the cringle. I have not cam cleats for either the outhaul or the topping lift.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Ohio, 
You should have something other than the outhaul to use as a reefing line. The outhaul is to flatten the bottom of the sail. Your reefing line should start at the "u-shaped connector", positioned directly under the rear (clew) cringle, up thru the cringle, down and aft to the end of the boom, then, thru a block on the boom, or in my case, via a sheave in the end of the boom, forward to the mast cleat to be tied off.

Take a look at this diagram:


----------



## OhioSailor (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Slab Reefing*

This is what is installed in the boom. Three lines. First, there is one line cleated off at the mast that goes to through the end of the boom and terminates in a bowline; this attaches to the topping lift via a clip. Next, is another line that cleats off at the mast and goes through the end of the boom; this is the outhaul. There is a thin 1/8" diameter line that runs across the bottom of the boom and it seems taut but not attached to the mast or anywhere else. It must terminate on both ends inside the boom. That is all I have in my boom. Does that make any sense?


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

The first line should be your reefing line. Why would you need a line attached to your topping lift? (I use that term loosly for our boats). Just clip the topping lift to the end of the boom when needed.the third is probably a "messenger" line left by the PO.

Here's a pic from the Seaward board at Trailer Sailer, showing the "topping lift" hanging off the backstay.


----------



## OhioSailor (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Reply for Mazzy*

Thanks; after your help and some rumination, it all makes sense. There are scant resources where I sail. I have a great appreciation for this website. It has helped tremendously. What is the "messenger line." I've not heard of that before.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

*Messenger line*

A messenger line is a light line run so that you can tie on and pull through your full-sized line when needed. I just have the outhaul and the reef clew line going thru my boom.
Mike


----------

